# Hostel or Home



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

I want to know for a medical student, hostel life is better or home environment....


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

I guess it all depends on where you can get the most studying done since that's your number one priority as a medical student. If you have a large family and are constantly distracted at home then maybe a hostel where you can study undisturbed might be better. Or if you have live in a hostel and have roomates that distract you then I guess living at home would be better. 

So whichever environment provides a quiet place to study and has less distractions, noise, etc. would be better for you. And this is probably different for every student, so I guess you have to figure this part out on your own. Everyone's different and what works for one student might not work for another.


----------



## ArsalanKhalid (Oct 26, 2012)

h.a. said:


> I want to know for a medical student, hostel life is better or home environment....


i think hostel will be a btter option.. because you can enjoy discussions on topics(studies) over there ,with your fellows..
and discussion is essential for medical studies..


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

but the condition of govt colleges hostel is a little disturbing and i heard of things being stolen like phones and tablets, condition of wash rooms, quality of food and all that........ my friend who is in Gujarat medical college complains about quality of food and water and suffers from diarrhea.


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Yea you have to weigh the pros and cons of living in hostel and at home. Its true that you can discuss with students at hostel but most of your studying will be on your own because medicine is mostly memory work. Yes I've heard there's a lot of issues from my cousins who lived in hostels for one year and then moved in with my aunt for the remainder of their studies. Food was one of the problems and food quality will for sure be better at home.


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

h.a. said:


> I want to know for a medical student, hostel life is better or home environment....


well i think most of the people will prefer home over hostel..it kinda also depends on your nature, if u r social and u dnt hav problem with living with girls al the time..then u might find hostel life good..but if are snobby than it can turn out to b very annoying for u..cux its matter of routuine in hostel life than u start studin and 2 other studnts will come and wont let u study ,,,but in exams days it hostel life really helps u as evrybody is studin u can study in groups ..u can learn things from ur hstel mates....my czn studin in wah med college use live in home but she use to live in hostle wid frnds some days before exams !

- - - Updated - - -



h.a. said:


> but the condition of govt colleges hostel is a little disturbing and i heard of things being stolen like phones and tablets, condition of wash rooms, quality of food and all that........ my friend who is in Gujarat medical college complains about quality of food and water and suffers from diarrhea.


well these things happen in hostel..but u can stop them easily from happening by simply taking care of your belongings..


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i will better take a locker with me i am a very social person so i can manage it but when someone irritates me while studying i cant tolerate this and what about pranks of seniors in hostel


----------



## salmanzworld (Sep 20, 2011)

h.a. said:


> i will better take a locker with me i am a very social person so i can manage it but when someone irritates me while studying i cant tolerate this and what about pranks of seniors in hostel


hehe well even if u lock the room..u have to open it whenever some one knocks it 
well in hostel life u have to tolerate abit of dis cuz all the time all people are not studin..
wut do u mean by pranks? ragging or smthng else?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

salmanzworld said:


> hehe well even if u lock the room..u have to open it whenever some one knocks it
> well in hostel life u have to tolerate abit of dis cuz all the time all people are not studin..
> wut do u mean by pranks? ragging or smthng else?


off course ragging!!! in hostel i listened ragging continues whole year


----------

